# Best dog shampoo and products you've used?



## apursifull (Jul 10, 2013)

Just looking for a nice gentle shampoo for my pup but there is too many to choose from And I know there's more then I can see. Prefer something natural and smells nice if possible.


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

Earthbath is the best I've used, it's pricey but totally worth it in my opinion! We use the lavender shampoo and oatmeal shampoo, the rosemary smells really good too .


----------



## apursifull (Jul 10, 2013)

I'll look at it I just think she deserves the best  thank you!


----------



## AmandaN (Apr 15, 2013)

I've tried pretty much every shampoo on the market, from cheap kinds to pricey natural and organic kinds. My dog has really sensitive skin, and almost every soap aggravates it. The only two that haven't are Target's Boots and Barkley Puppy Shampoo and this one here: http://www.etsy.com/listing/126567094/dog-grooming-eco-friendly-organic-dog?ref=shop_home_active


----------



## Spiritwind (Mar 4, 2011)

I personally love espree brand shampoo. Espree Silky show shampoo is my personal favorite but the whole line is great. It's natural, hypoallergenic and the silky show is tearless as well.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

The Reliq shampoos that sponsor this board are a very good product. Great for regular use if needed too. I tried their line and really like it.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

I've only ever used Episoothe on Hamilton! The vet recommended it when he was a puppy and had dry, flaky skin, which she said was just a puppy thing, and it did clear up as he got older. I also started transitioning him off Puppy Chow a week after we adopted him, and he's been eating way better food, so that could have helped too. He only gets a bath like every other month, so I haven't run out yet. It seems to work fine, he's never been bathed in anything else! I'll probably buy something OTC once I run out.


----------



## nookslist (Jun 17, 2013)

I think BIO-Groom is the best shampoo you can use for washing the hair of your dog. It contains herbal ingredients such as chamomile, rosemary and aloe-Vera to give your dogs coat a healthy shine. And also it is better to use for grooming the puppies. Puppies have the soft-skin, which can be infected from the bad shampoos. But BIO-Groom totally support the puppy's skin and it also has a pleasant smell and it rinse out easily.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I buy the regular formula stuff from Drs Foster and Smith and it's worked really well so far (I shampoo and condition). I even show my pup in conformation and have received compliments from other show people on his coat. Personally, I think coat is more dependent on genetics and food than the shampoo, unless the dog has a specific issue (like dry skin)

I'm not opposed to the more expensive stuff, and may try the types that whiten/brighten the coat some day, but I like the cheap stuff I use so far. I also dislike strong or perfumey scents and I think it has a nice clean smell that is fairly neutral.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

Pet silk is dabomb!


----------



## TheTimeLady (May 31, 2013)

So far we've been using Burt's Bees Calming Shampoo for Dogs and it seems to be working pretty well. Doesn't really leave a smell to our puppy's coat, but it does smell pretty good lathering her up.


----------



## valkyrja (Aug 28, 2013)

I´ve found that BIO-groom products work best for me, but then I have a dog with a difficult coat to manage. But all their products have helped me so much.


----------



## MomofBeau (Sep 8, 2013)

Right now we're using Critter Oil mixed with Seventh Generation dish liquid and water. Critter Oil is highly concentrated and a great value. We'll probably get six, 8 ounce bottles out of one 1/2 oz bottle of Critter Oil. And each 8 ounce bottle will probably get us 7-8 baths I'm guessing because I have a 14 pound shih-tzu. 

After one bath using Critter Oil, Beau's hotspots went away, poof! Gone! And after two baths, all his red/pink itch spots, went away completely and he has a beautiful tan belly now and absolutely no scratching! Best part is he SMELLS good all week, before he used to start getting a bit of odor by the second or third day after his bath. Why am I writing all this here? I wrote a blog post about it at:

http://www.examiner.com/article/natural-health-and-beauty-find-critter-oil-for-our-children-with-fur

Check it out and let me know if it's helpful.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Chris Christenson is my fav by far!


----------



## Anna85 (Sep 13, 2013)

Yeh I am pretty fussy with my dog shampoo and I am still yet to find one that I really love. I've tried the Burts Bees one which is not bad but I have been opting for BIO Groom lately as I prefer the herbal shampoo rather than all the harsh chemicals.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

I use Dr Bronner's (not pet shampoo, but it's not harmful for pets either) for him. I also really like Nootie and Earthbath


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

Isle of Dogs is easily the best shampoo/conditioner I've used on my longhaired dachshund, but it's so darned expensive that I only bought it once. I use Earthbath or Burt's Bees regularly and they both work just fine.


----------



## Masterjedi688 (Apr 27, 2009)

There's one called Richard Organics. I've used that brand and Double K Groomers Edge. Double K has an organic one called Groomers edge aromatic shampoo. Other brands are Aroma paws, Miracle Coat and Wholistic pet apart from the other brands mentioned above by others.


----------



## Sarayu14 (Apr 26, 2010)

I really like Nature's Specialties. It is really the only shampoo that I will use.


----------



## redranger (Sep 30, 2013)

Here, Earthbath is just the best we got for Red for its more relaxing scent for him. Another good I've know is the I heart pethead, the watermelon one, see here http://www.petstreetmall.com/Lifes-an-Itch-Skin-Soothing-Shampoo/10845/5400/details.html It was used for my friend's sheltie Chansel who got injured and had mild allergies last April, she's showing her in dog shows. It really helps on the allergies plus making her coat shiny and relaxed, she mix half portion of the pethead watermelon and another half of baby shampoo. We tried the solution too a couple of times for Red when he got some redness due to hot season and its good, still we are using Earthbath for him.


----------



## dogspotindia (Oct 8, 2013)

The shampoo which contains coconut oil, which helps to prevent all kind of skin irritations and helps to treat all skin infections is good for the coat of your loving pet.


----------



## stillrock (Oct 25, 2013)

*The Natural Pet Shampoo - Quart*

*BENEFITS/DESCRIPTION*
The Natural Pet Shampoo provides lots of lather yet rinses easily. Gentle enough for frequent use.
*DIRECTIONS *
Wet animal hair and apply shampoo. Lather and rinse with water. Repeat if desired.
*INGREDIENTS*
Aloe Vera (natural conditioner/softerner), Amine Oxide (from coconut, palm kernel and/or soybean oil), Amphoteric Surfactant (from coconut oil and/or palm kernel oil), Anionic Surfactant (derived by sulfonation of coconut oils and lauric), Citric Acid (from fermented corn), Green Apple Extract, Non-Ionic Surfactant (naturally derived detergent in an ethanol derivative), Ozone Treated Water (for purification), Potassium Chloride (naturally occurring mineral). Contains no preservatives.
*ENVIRONMENT AND HEALTH *
Non-toxic.
All ingredients are biodegradable or break down into harmless natural elements.
Biodegrades without forming microtoxins.
Contains no hazardous ingredients as per OSHA regulations.
Contains no Petroleum Distillates, EDTA, NTA, Ammonia, Benzene, Grain
Proteins, Enzymes or Formaldehyde.
Free of all known or suspected carcinogens.
Gray water safe and septic tank safe.
Biodegradable without effluent treatment processes.
*ANIMAL RIGHTS*
Cruelty free.
Contains no animal ingredients.
*CAUTIONS*
This product may cause eye irritation. In case of contact, flush with water.
http://goo.gl/vEqxrD


----------



## lreed89 (Jan 30, 2014)

We use FURminator Shampoo and Conditioner from PetSmart. It cuts down some of the shedding and makes her smell like coconuts for the next 24-48 hours. Mmmmm! It doesn't bother her sensitive skin, either. She still hates baths, though, as you can see by the sad puppy in the bath below.


----------



## buoysmom (Nov 19, 2008)

I use Burt's Bees and like it. There are no harsh chemicals in it to irritate his puppy skin. I bought it because I used and loved Burt's Bees products on my children when they were babies.


----------

